# Fishing film footage



## Craig1128 (Nov 13, 2006)

Just an update to say that you to the people who have sent me video and cine film filmed at sea on fishing boats which will help go towards making up volume 8 of my "At the fishing" dvd, it should be ready in a few weeks I hope.

I am still looking for more footage and if anyone has any and are interested in taking part, please let me know.

Also I have uploaded some fishing clips on to my site which people can download and keep if they wish.

All the best,
Craig.
www.fishingboatvideos.co.uk


----------

